# Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken



## Tripleh84 (26. April 2013)

*Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Hi, 

und zwar bin ich auf 180... Sollte heute eigentlich zwischen 8 und 13 uhr besuch von einem Telekom Techniker bekommen, der meinen HSE VDSL Anschluss Freischaltet.. Dieser Herr kommt aber einfach nicht.. Die HSE Hotline sagt mir, das sie da nichts machen können, weil es an der Telekom liegt, ruf ich aber bei der Telekom an, sagen die mir, das sie nur Kunden Betreuen und ich mich an meinen ISP wenden soll. 

Was kann ich da machen? Kann ich denen irgendwas in Rechnung stellen? Bzw.. ich kaufe mir einen Surfstick bei der Telekom und berechne HSE oder der Telekom 3€ pro Tag bis der Anschluss geschaltet wird. Oder meint ihr da kommt heute noch jemand?


----------



## The_Trasher (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Kann schon sein das da noch jemand kommt. 
Aber das mit dem "in Rechnung stellen" würde ich lassen. Die werden dir das nie bezahlen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Ja das glaub ich schon das ich da nichts bezahlt bekomme. Aber der Termin ist doch von beiden Seiten einzuhalten. Wenn ich nicht da gewesen wäre, und der Techniker umsonst kommen würde.. Dann würden die mir die Anfahrt ect.. in Rechnung stellen. Da ich aber einen Vertag ab heute habe, aber kein Internet, ist das schon ne Frechheit. Da die Telekom ja immer eine Vorlaufzeit bei Terminen braucht, wäre der nächste Termin sicher erst in 7 bis 10 Tagen.


----------



## Brez$$z (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

vllt ist das Auto des Telekom Technikers auch schon gedrosselt, ne im ernst evt kommt er noch.
Klar ist das ärgerlich, aber irgend etwas in Rechnung stellen würde ich auch nicht.


----------



## The_Trasher (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Ist mir schon klar, aber wenn der nunmal nicht mehr dazugekommen ist, weil viele andere Aufträge, Autounfall was weiß ich alles... 
Die Anfahrt wirst du nicht bezahlen müssen wenn er sich nicht bei dir ankündigt und du nicht zuhause bist.


----------



## Soulsnap (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

erinnert mich an meinen ersten Anschluss bei der telekom. 3 minate lang auf den Techniker gewartet der den anschluss einrichten sollte. Ist nie dagewesen aber hat behauptet ich wäre nie anzutreffen gewesen. zahlen sollte ich aber trotzdem für den Anschluss den ich nicht nutzen konnte. Ist fast 10 jahre her ich hab bis heute nichts gezahlt...


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Ja kann ja verstehen das da was dazwischen kommen kann, aber das mir da niemand auskunft gibt, kann doch nicht sein.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Och, Ich kenn auch Leute, die mussten mehrere Monate warten, bis da mal einer kam. Ist also nichts Außergewöhnliches.


----------



## AnthraX (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Das sit das Problem wenn man bei einem anderen ISP bestellt. Die schieben sich immer alles selber in die schuhe, so ist meine Erfahrung. Am besten alles aus einer Hand (->Telekom) oder aber eine andere Technologie (Kabel).


----------



## Netboy (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Bei meinem Wechsel zu 1&1 ist der Techniker der Telekom auch erst beim 4. Termin gekommen.1&1 gab mir dafür frei Monate . Der Telekomm Techniker meinte dann das, dass normal sei, wenn man den Anschluss nicht direkt bei der Telekom beauftragt und es gewissermaßen Konzerstrategie sei. Wenn alle Kunden Unzufrieden mit ihrem ISP seien, würden sie ja eher wieder zur Telekm zurück gehen und dort kommen die Techniker auch beim ersten Thermien. 
Monopol ist halt so ne Sache


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Ja leider gibts hier nur 2 Mbit von der Telekom und keinen Kabelanschluss. Und mit 2 Mbit mach ich da nicht rum


----------



## phila_delphia (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Hatte ich auch schon!!!

Hab einen Tag frei genommen. Keiner Kommt. Ich ruf an. Sie sagt: Der Techniker war da! Ich sag: Lüge, der war nicht da - ich war zu hause. Sie sagt: Nein, der war am Knotenpunkt und hat das dort gerichtet. Ich sag: Wieso tut es dann nicht? Und Weshalb muss ich dann zu hause sein? Weil die Dame im Callcenter mir diese Fragen nicht beantworten konnte wurde ich so lange verbunden, bis es mir zu viel wurde...

Ich bin froh, dass ich weg bin von der Telekom!

Grüße

Phila


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Das problem ist die letzte meile bei Fremdanbietern.. Außer man hat Kabelanschluss..


----------



## Fokker (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Ich verstehe nicht warum die Bundesnetzagentur immer noch nichts dagegen unternommen hat! Ich hab zwar Glück bei meinem Wechsel(Telekom16000 zu Easybell VDSL) gehabt, kenne aber Leute die 4-6 Wochen auf den Techniker gewartet haben.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Das macht die Telekom absichtlich. Habe das bei 3 verschiedenen Anbietern mitbekommen.

Mein Vater sollte 2 Wochen warten. Nachdem er aber seinem Anbieter erklärt hat, das er die Anschlüsse für Internet und Telefon beruflich braucht und für den Arbeitsausfall rechtlich den Anbieter belangen wird, ging es doch von heute auf morgen. 

Anscheinend muss man wirklich heutzutage mit Klage drohen, damit sich was bewegt.


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

HSE hat angerufen, HSE und Telekom werden sich nicht einig... Vor Montag passiert da nix. Die wollen mich doch verarschen? Den Termin hab ich schon 14 Tage.. Das wussten die doch genau, das die zwischen 8 und 13 uhr zu mir kommen müssen... Jetzt kann ich solang mit meinen 64 Kbits Surf ding rumeiern..


----------



## the.hai (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> HSE hat angerufen, HSE und Telekom werden sich nicht einig... Vor Montag passiert da nix. Die wollen mich doch verarschen? Den Termin hab ich schon 14 Tage.. Das wussten die doch genau, das die zwischen 8 und 13 uhr zu mir kommen müssen... Jetzt kann ich solang mit meinen 64 Kbits Surf ding rumeiern..


 
Kommt mir so bekannt vor  wir sollten auf arbeit einen neuen Rourter kriegen mit anderen Settings. ein einfacher wechsel des Routers benötigte aber auch ne Umstellung durch British Telekom...

Ein Mitarbeiter unsrer IT kam extra 500km gefahren zu uns und die British telekom hatte nichts vorbereitet, bzw gemacht. somit durfte unserer wieder ohne routertausch von dannen ziehn, 1000km+hotelübernachtung als "grundkosten". hallelulia "servicewüste".


----------



## K3n$! (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Da hab ich ja bei 1und1 ziemlich Glück gehabt, wenn ich das so lese. 
Bei mir gabs insgesamt 3 Termine und jedes Mal, war die Telekom zur Stelle. 

Beim ersten Mal hatte der Hausmeister vergessen, die Tür aufzuschließen > Telekom wieder weg
Beim zweiten Mal lief alles glatt und 16k wurde geschaltet. 
Beim dritten Mal wurde dann auf VDSL umgeschaltet, allerdings kein Technikerbesuch nötig. Funktionierte aber auch.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> HSE hat angerufen, HSE und Telekom werden sich nicht einig... Vor Montag passiert da nix. Die wollen mich doch verarschen? Den Termin hab ich schon 14 Tage.. Das wussten die doch genau, das die zwischen 8 und 13 uhr zu mir kommen müssen... Jetzt kann ich solang mit meinen 64 Kbits Surf ding rumeiern..


 
Vielleicht solltest du denen auch mit ner Klage drohen. Scheint ja wirklich nichts anderes mehr zu helfen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> HSE hat angerufen, HSE und Telekom werden sich nicht einig... Vor Montag passiert da nix. Die wollen mich doch verarschen? Den Termin hab ich schon 14 Tage.. Das wussten die doch genau, das die zwischen 8 und 13 uhr zu mir kommen müssen... Jetzt kann ich solang mit meinen 64 Kbits Surf ding rumeiern..


 Gewöhne dich einfach daran. Vom aufregen wird es auch nicht anders, wobei dein provider ebenfalls nicht mehr machen kann als warten. 
Bei mir kam der techniker 4x wobei er einmal garnicht kam, 2x keine freie leitung gefunden hat (obwohl welche da waren) und 1x fürs klemmen. Zwischen dem vorletztem und dem letzten mal kam aber noch ein techniker-team (mehrere techniker, ich vermute stark ein subunternehmer), welches dann 3 freie leitungen gefunden hat.  
Das kommt halt davon, wenn man irgendwelche arbeitslosen von der straße einsammelt, die nicht selbstständig denken können und sie dann als techniker beschäftigt. 


Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du denen auch mit ner  Klage drohen. Scheint ja wirklich nichts anderes mehr zu helfen.


Das nützt auch nix. Im schlimmsten fall kommt dann halt kein vertrag zu stande. Hat man dann was gekonnt? (außer sich streß zu machen)


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Naja übers Wochenende kann ich jetzt nichts anderes tun als warten. Wenn am Montag bis 12 Uhr nix passiert ist, ruf ich grad wieder an und Stress solang, bis sich was tut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Lustig, bei mir sollte kein Techniker kommen aber es war trotzdem einer da . Mußte allerdings auch erst ein paar Wochen mit DSL 6k leben bis zur endgültigen Umstellung auf VDSL 25


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das nützt auch nix. Im schlimmsten fall kommt dann halt kein vertrag zu stande. Hat man dann was gekonnt? (außer sich streß zu machen)


 
Mag sein, aber irgendwie scheint es so zu sein, dass man immer häufiger irgendwas androhen muss, damit was passiert. Mein Ich jetzt ganz allgemein auf Kundenservice bezogen.


----------



## InQontrol (27. April 2013)

Ich kann nur sagen das ich diesen Monat mir bei 1&1 einen Telefon- und Internet Anschluss bestellt hatte und nach Bestellung zwei Tage später die Hardware und den Techniker Termin hatte der circa zwei Wochen später war.
An diesem Tag sollte ich zwischen 8-14 Uhr Vorort anzutreffen sein. Um 14.45 kam dann doch noch der Telekom Techniker und hat alles nötige getan damit es läuft. 
Also kann ich nur sagen bringt einfach Zeit und Geduld mit. Positiv fand ich das alles beim ersten mal funktioniert hat und ich keine 3 Monate zur Schaltung warten müsste sondern nur 14 Tage.


----------



## MonKAY (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Die Höhe dieser "Techniker hat niemanden angetroffen" Verarsche habe ich bei uns in der Firma erlebt.
Techniker sollte zwischen 8 und 13 Uhr bei uns in der Firma die Leitung aufschalten wir haben dafür extra vorher eine Leitung von unseren Münztelefonen, die noch im Haus angebracht sind, abgeklemmt.
Mein Chef kam extra früher damit sie auch jemanden von der IT antreffen können. Und dann als 13 Uhr noch niemand da war rufen wir an und bekommen als Antowrt das ein Techniker da war und niemanden angetroffen hat.
Lustig ist dabei nur wir haben einen Pförtner bei uns und der Platz ist 24/7 besetzt es ist also unmöglich niemanden anzutreffen. Als wir das erklärt haben kam am nächsten Tag dann wirklich ein Techniker.

Also ist die Masche nicht nur bei Privatanschlüssen so üblich es wird überall versucht.


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Hm obwohl bei uns auch Samstags die Techniker rumfahren, und auch die Sub Unternehmer, kommt heute wohl auch keiner.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Hi,

ach ja das kenne ich.

Von Teledoof zu 1&1 gewechselt wegen Umzug und kein VDSL am neuen Wohnort, da war dann 1 & 1 günstiger und schneller (Leider nur vom DSL-Speed her)

Also im August 2009 neue Wohnung gemietet, im Oktober umgezogen, Termin im Juli vereinbart zu Ende August!!

8 Termine gehabt, 8 Mal Urlaub genommen und 8 mal angeblich unsere Adresse nicht gefunden!

Funktionierendes Internet hatte ich dann im Februar 2010 

P.S. 2 Tage nach unserem Umzug hatten uns bereits die Zeugen Jehova gefunden.

Vielleicht sollten die Teletubbys dort Ihre Mitarbeiter anwerben


----------



## shinobi2611 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Da kann ich ja froh sein das mein Bekannter ein T-Com Techniker ist^^ Wenn ich Hilfe brauch kommt der in 10min zu mir und stellt mir das alles ein 

Bis jetzt musste ich aber nie darauf zurück greifen da ich das Einstellen und anstecken selbst kann sogar am Verteiler^^


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

HSE weiß immernoch nichts neues, ich soll einfach warten. Aber mein Vertrag läuft trotzdem schon ab 26.04... Finde das schon ne frechheit. Als Kunde hat man da einfach keine Chance.

EDIT: Vor Freitag kommt da kein Techniker.. Ich werde nochmal angerufen, ob er wirklich am Freitag kommt oder nicht.


----------



## instagib (29. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ja kann ja verstehen das da was dazwischen kommen kann, aber das mir da niemand auskunft gibt, kann doch nicht sein.


 
Die ISP haben kein Stammpersonal und die Techniker kommen von externen Firmen.
Auskunft, Service? Gibts bei dem Preis nicht mehr.
Da müsstest du schon Business-Kunde sein.


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Bei was fürn Preis? Sind 46,90€ denn nicht genug? Dann auch noch die Fritzbox für 165€ bei dem Laden kaufen.. Das sollte genug Geld sein um Service zu erwarten. Ich weiß nur das in den AGBs steht, das sich beide Parteien an den Vertrag halten müssen. Und das HSE mit dem Verpassten Termin natürlich nicht. Ich werde denen meine Datenflat bis zur Freischaltung des Anschlusses in Rechnung stellen und auch die Telefonkosten zur Service Hotline.. Ob ich erfolg habe ist ne andere sache.


----------



## D00msday (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Wie es schon einer gesagt hat. Alles nur Hinhalte-Taktik von Abzocker-Firmen. Techniker machen eh nichts, was nicht auch der 10Jährige Junge von nebenan könnte. Alles was man tun muss ist sich die Bedienungsanleitung anzuschauen und alles so anschließen wie es abgebildet ist. Das kann jeder. Die Leitung wird automatisch freigeschaltet sobald der Vertrag beginnt. Abzocker wollen, dass man bei Ihnen anruft. So holt man sich das Geld nebenbei über die Telefongebühren wieder rein. Dann ist wieder Märchenstunde angesagt und es wird gelogen, dass sich die Balken biegen. Zudem werden bei diesen dubiosen Firmen auch gern mal die Verbindungen herunter gestellt um weniger Gebühren an die Drosselkom zu zahlen.


----------



## mrfloppy (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*



D00msday schrieb:


> Wie es schon einer gesagt hat. Alles nur Hinhalte-Taktik von Abzocker-Firmen. Techniker machen eh nichts, was nicht auch der 10Jährige Junge von nebenan könnte. Alles was man tun muss ist sich die Bedienungsanleitung anzuschauen und alles so anschließen wie es abgebildet ist. Das kann jeder. Die Leitung wird automatisch freigeschaltet sobald der Vertrag beginnt. Abzocker wollen, dass man bei Ihnen anruft. So holt man sich das Geld nebenbei über die Telefongebühren wieder rein. Dann ist wieder Märchenstunde angesagt und es wird gelogen, dass sich die Balken biegen. Zudem werden bei diesen dubiosen Firmen auch gern mal die Verbindungen herunter gestellt um weniger Gebühren an die Drosselkom zu zahlen.


 
 viel ahnung von nichts ! Kann ein zehnjähriger schalten in den kv's ? Können die zentral die leitungen in den kv's und hvt's schalten ? Was redest du hier ? Absoluter quatsch was du schreibst


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Teilweise hat er aber recht.. Ich brauch nur mal ne kurze Zeit in den Schrank schauen, rausfinden, welche Leitung in meine Wohnung führt, und dann an den Port anklemmen, wo mein Anschluss geschaltet ist. Sache von 30 Minuten.


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Erzählt mal mehr davon. Würd gern von euch wissen wie meine Arbeit aussieht 

die besten der besten der besten, sir!


----------



## DaStash (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> und zwar bin ich auf 180... Sollte heute eigentlich zwischen 8 und 13 uhr besuch von einem Telekom Techniker bekommen, der meinen HSE VDSL Anschluss Freischaltet.. Dieser Herr kommt aber einfach nicht.. Die HSE Hotline sagt mir, das sie da nichts machen können, weil es an der Telekom liegt, ruf ich aber bei der Telekom an, sagen die mir, das sie nur Kunden Betreuen und ich mich an meinen ISP wenden soll.
> 
> Was kann ich da machen? Kann ich denen irgendwas in Rechnung stellen? Bzw.. ich kaufe mir einen Surfstick bei der Telekom und berechne HSE oder der Telekom 3€ pro Tag bis der Anschluss geschaltet wird. Oder meint ihr da kommt heute noch jemand?


Hey, genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich heute. Es sollte zwischen 8 und 14 Uhr ein Telekomtechniker vorbeikommen und mein VDSL Anschluss schalten. Um 11.20 meldete sich 1&1 bei mir mit der Info, dass der Techniker keinen Zugang zum Verteiler hatte(nach seiner Angabe), obwohl meine Freundin extra dafür einen Tag Urlaub genommen hatte und ab 7 Uhr wach, zu Hause war. Ergebnis, neuer Termin in "9" Tagen und ein Urlaubstag umsonst. Da war ich natürlich auch auf 180. 1&1 hat schon durchblicken lassen, dass es für den Urlaubstag evtl. eine Entschädigung gibt, da man diesen Tag umsonst genommen hat, tz. verbindlichen Termin und so ein wirtschaftlicher Verlust des entgangenen Tagesverdienstes ensteht. Mal schauen. Ansonsten hatte ich gelesen, solle man sich in solchen Fall bei der Bundesnetzagentur beschweren. Aber bringen tut das denke ich nicht viel. 



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> HSE weiß immernoch nichts neues, ich soll einfach warten. Aber mein Vertrag läuft trotzdem schon ab 26.04... Finde das schon ne frechheit. Als Kunde hat man da einfach keine Chance.
> 
> EDIT: Vor Freitag kommt da kein Techniker.. Ich werde nochmal angerufen, ob er wirklich am Freitag kommt oder nicht.


Das geht eigentlich nicht. Schließlich kann Dir ja keine Leistung in Rechnung gestellt werden(Vertragsbeginn), wenn du diese nicht erhälst. 

MfG


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Was machst du wenn der anschluss falsch geschaltet ist ? Meinst du wirklich die legen einen hebel um und schwupps liegst du auf dem port deines providers? Oder glaubt ihr jedes haus , jede wohnung hat eine festgesetzte leitung die immer solange die Hütte steht da ist ? Falsch , kuendigst du und wechselst ja dann wird in der regel einmal umgeschaltet im hvt und fertig ist ! Aber kuendigst du ohne wechsel ist deine leitung frei und wird anderweitig beschaltet , wechselst du den tarif auf dsl mit adsl2+ und du hattest vorher nur adsl und keine h13 leitung bekommst du eine neue Führung ! Also nichts ist mit selber machen und den rest macht der provider aus der ferne ! Sehr interessante these aber dennoch falsch alles


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Was Kann denn so ein sogenannter Techniker denn Dolles? Nix.. Also kann man dies Auch theoretisch selbst machen.


----------



## A3000T (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Was hindert dich dann daran?  Statt hier rumzubarmen hättest du schon längst zu den entsprechenden Verteilern laufen und dir alles einstellen können. Ist doch nicht so schwer...


----------



## DaStash (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Darum gehts doch gar nicht. Fakt ist, dass nur Telekomtechniker an die letzte Meile ran dürfen. Dreist ist, wenn die angeblich hier waren aber kein Zugang zum Hauptverteiler bekommen haben, da entsprechender Kunde nicht da war.^^ Eine glatte Lüge und man hat eigentlich keine wirkliche Möglichkeit sich da effektiv zu beschweren.

MfG


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*



A3000T schrieb:


> Was hindert dich dann daran?  Statt hier rumzubarmen hättest du schon längst zu den entsprechenden Verteilern laufen und dir alles einstellen können. Ist doch nicht so schwer...


 
Witzig... Darf da nichtmal dran. Dazu fehlt mir auch das Werkzeug. 

Wenn die Telekom Techniker angeblich zu viel zu tun haben, stellen die natürlich die Kunden von anderen Providern hinten an. Und wenn sie wissen das die zu dem Termin nicht kommen können, waren sie entweder angeblich da, oder es wurde angeblich die Klingel nicht gefunden usw.. Ich finde es aber eine Frechheit.. Wenn man als Kunde nicht Zuhause ist, der Telekom Techniker dann doch mal seinen Arsch bewegt und vorbeikommt. Dann muss der Kunde Zahlen. Andersrum aber nicht.


----------



## DaStash (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Jep oder zumindestens vorab Bescheid sagen, damit man nicht unnötig Urlaub investieren muss, für vermeintlich verbindliche Termine.^^

MfG


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Ja das ist denen aber zu viel aufwand wie es aussieht. Und nach einem Verpassten Termin, wäre es nur fair, wenn dieser sich melden würde und einen Kurzfristigen neuen Termin macht, oder eben Abends kommt. Von "Kunde ist König" hat die Telekom noch nie was gehört.


----------



## DaStash (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Ja, die lassen ihre Monopolstellung als Netzbetreiber mittlerweile ganz schön doll raushängen.^^

MfG


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

DAS ist ja eine ganz andere geschichte das die angeblich da waren oder die sogenannte ich schalte mal von außen schaltung durchgeführt haben was zu oft in die hose geht ! Aber das das jeder kann ist schwachsinn , denn fakt ist das man in einem Straßenverteiler nicht nur 10 Anschlüsse hat die man ausprobieren könnte ! Man muß es schon gelernt haben ! Ich halte selber vom rosa riesen nicht viel aber muß ganz klar sagen das diese schaltungen zu schätzungsweise 90% von subs in den sand gesetzt werden die zu Dumpingpreisen für die telekom arbeiten und aus diesem grund ist denen das wurscht ob der Anschluss läuft oder nicht , die brauchen Stückzahl an geschalteten Anschlüssen   um geld zu verdienen ! 
Und jetzt können die telekomtechniker hier schreien wie sie wollen das das nicht stimmt, doch das stimmt ! Die bekommen nen scheiss bezahlt und dadurch wird auch bomben arbeit abgeliefert


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Vorm 13.05 passiert nix sagt HSE.. Also der Telekom Verein ist doch der Letzte Drecksladen


----------



## Deeron (3. Mai 2013)

Hatte das selbe Problem mit Vodafone vor 4 Jahren. 


Hatte eine Zeit irgendwann zwischen 8 und 16 uhr bekommen und musste mir als frischer Azubi schon einen Tag Urlaub dafür nehmen.

Der Telekomtechniker kam nicht und ich erhielt kurz vor 16 Uhr eine SMS das der Termin nicht mehr wahrgenommen werden kann und ich einen neuen bekomme. Am nächsten Tag hab ich bei Vodafone angerufen, hab denen mit einer Klage (Schadenersatz neben der Leistung, nachzuschlagen im BGB oder bei Google) gedroht und schon wurde ich an den Bereichsleiter von Frankfurt vermittelt. Der konnte meinen Frust und meine Situation verstehen hat mir 6 Monate den Surfstick (war ein Surfsofort-Paket) im voraus gut geschrieben und 3 Monate im vorhinein meine Internet und Telefonrechnung auf Null gesetzt. Hab dann Quasi 3 Minate lang nichts bezahlt (wären vlt so 100€ gewesen) und am nächsten Tag war dann auch der Techniker da mit einem Termin, der keine Zeitspanne sondern einen Zeitpunkt beinhaltet hatte. 

Von daher, lass dich mit den Vorgesetztes verbinden, wenn die sich quer stellen und irgendwann ist jemand dran, der auch wirklich was bewirken kann (und muss). 

Drück dir die Daumen.

Wie gesagt: Schadensersatz neben der Leistung für dein Urlaubstag/ freigenommenen Tag
Vertragsverletzung
Kostenübernahme verlangen für normalerweise nicht fällige Hotline-Gespräche
Und und und...


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Ich hab jetzt seid dem 26.04 gewartet, und bekomme dann einfach einen Termin der am 13.05 ist.. Finde die Zeitspanne bzw. weitere Wartezeit eine Frechheit. Wenn ich mit Schadenersatz drohe, können die den Vertrag auflösen und ich muss mir einen Anderen anbieter suchen, und das ist auch wieder mit Zeit verbunden.


----------



## Deeron (3. Mai 2013)

Hast du denn nicht rein zufällig nen digitalen fernsehanschluss? Also kabel? Dann könnteste noch zu unitymedia wechseln. Da braucht noch nichtmal nen pinker techniker zu kommen. 

Fordere einen früheren Termin und eine Aufschiebung des Vertrags bis zum wirklichen Anschlusstermin. Ein Vertatg ist immer zweiseitig. Du zahlst und sie liefern. Daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln und jeden Rechtsstreit würden sie verlieren. Kann nachher mal meine Freindin drauf an setzen, wenn sie aus der Uni kommt. Die kann was das rechtliche angeht genaueres sagen. Meld mich dann mal per PN ok?

EDIT: Ein Auflösungsvertrag muss aber auch von dir unterschrieben werden . Einseitig ist das so schnell nicht möglich. Außer die 14 Tage rücktrittsrecht sind noch nicht abgelaufen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Hi,

leider hab ich kein Kabelanschluss. Sonst hätte ich auch Unitymedia gemacht. Bei HSE hab ich keine chance was zu erreichen, sie Sagen das die Telekom die Termine macht, und sie selbst daran nichts ändern können.


----------



## Deeron (3. Mai 2013)

Folgendes:

HSE ist dein Vertragspartner, also dein erster Ansprechpartner.

Die Telekom ist ein sogenannter "Erfüllungsgehilfe" von HSE, da diese im Auftrag von HSE deinen Anschluss freischalten. Du selber hast mit der Telekom nichts zu tun, außer das der Techniker mal kurz an deinem Anschluss rum schraubt.

Da die Telekom nun "Erfüllngsgehilfe" von HSE ist, hat HSE als Auftraggeber für die Fehler der Telekom bzw des Technikers in ester Instanz zu haften, da SIE (also HSE) dein Vertragspartner ist.

EDIT: Wenn HSE dementsprechend nicht an den Terminen ändern kann, haben sie Aber für die Nichterfüllte Leistung dir gegenüber zu haften. Ob sie das dann letztendlich noch der Telekom in Rechnung stellen ist die sache von HSE.

EDIT2: Gleiches würde ja auch die Telekom machen, wenn du nicht bei dem Termin wärst. Die Telekom verlangt von HSE das Geld für den Einsatz und HSE stellt dir das dann in Rechnung.


----------



## Deeron (3. Mai 2013)

Auszug aus Wiki zum Erfüllungsgehilfen:

Grundsätzlich hat der Schuldner einer Leistung nur eigene Pflichtverletzungen zu vertreten, § 276 BGB. Bliebe es dabei, könnte er sich durch Einschalten anderer Personen jeder Schadensersatzpflicht entziehen, sofern nicht bereits darin eine Pflichtwidrigkeit liegt (Organisationsverschulden). Das soll nicht sein: wer sich arbeitsteiliger Verfahren bedient, muss auch deren Risiken tragen.
Deshalb bestimmt § 278 BGB, der Schuldner habe „ein Verschulden […] der Personen, deren er sich zur Erfüllung seiner Verbindlichkeit bedient, in gleichem Umfang zu vertreten wie eigenes Verschulden.“ Ein solcher „Erfüllungsgehilfe“ ist, wer mit Wissen und Wollen des Schuldners bei der Erfüllung einer Verbindlichkeit des Schuldners tätig wird, wobei hierfür Haupt- und Nebenleistungspflichten ebenso wie bloße Schutzpflichten nach § 241 Abs. 2 BGB in Frage kommen. Aus der Formulierung „bei der Erfüllung“ folgt auch, dass eine schädigende Handlung nur bei Gelegenheit der Erfüllung nicht genügt (so die wohl herrschende Ansicht).


----------



## Tripleh84 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Also der Telekom Techniker war schon wieder nicht da.. Zweiter Termin versäumt. HSE Teilt mir zuerst mit, das ZWEIMAL niemand zuhause war. Dann hab ich nachgehakt, dann wurde ZWEIMAL meine Adresse nicht gefunden. Obwohl jeder andere meine Adresse findet. DHL,DPD,GSL.. Alles Kein Problem. Aber die Telekom denkt anscheinend ich stehe auf der Straße und winke. Sowas sollte zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, aber als Kunde kann man da mal wieder nichts tun. Ich werde zurückgerufen, aber darauf warte ich schon seid 14Uhr. Der Nächste Termin, wäre dann angeblich der 17.05.2013.. Der dann wahrscheinlich wieder von so einem Dicken Faulen Telekom Techniker versäumt... Wenn ich diese Woche den Anschluss nicht geschaltet bekomme. Beschwere ich mich bei der Verbraucherzentrale, und ggf bei einem Anwalt wegen Schadensersatz und Verdienstausfall.


----------



## DaStash (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Also ich habe diesmal Glück gehabt. Beim zweiten Versuch kam er dann auch, mal(Und das nach Herrentag^^). 
Habe aber auch vorher ordentlich Druck gemacht bei 1&1, dass der ja kommt, ansonsten werde ich den zweiten Urlaubstag auch in Rechnung stellen, ich glaube ab da an hätten die dann einfach nichts an mir verdient. 

Jedenfalls läuft jetzt alles, NUR!, war das immer noch nicht das Ende vonm Lied. Nachdem der Telekomtechniker alles bei mir eingestellt hatte und nochmal anrief nach dem er am APL rumgefummelt hatte, ob alles ginge, meldete mir 1&1 zwei Stunden später das sie es bedauern, mein Anschluss konnte nicht geschalten werden. 
Da hat doch die Telekom wieder, obwohl schon alles lief, ne Meldung rausgegeben das der Anschluss nicht möglich gewesen sei.

Naja, ist jetzt alles geklärt aber, was soll ich sagen, wat für ein Haufen von Spezialisten bei der T-Com... 

Drück Dir die Daumen, immer schön am Ball bleiben. 

MfG


----------



## Tripleh84 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Haste wohl Glück gehabt. 
Langsam reicht es nun Wirklich. Kann leider nicht Telefonieren, kann nur HSE nur Emails schicken, aber auf diese wird nicht reagiert. 
Die T-Mobile Data Day Flat mit 500MB ist nicht wirklich günstig am Tag (3€).. Und das seid dem 26.04.2013. Mit was anderem habe ich kein Empfang und 64Kbits Handy Internet kann man keinem Antun.


----------



## ich111 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Ich hatte das gleiche bei o2, hab denen dann nen Brief geschrieben, dass ich ne Entschädigun will und die haben mir dann ein Monat erstattet, obwohl es kaum mehr als ein halbes war.
Die Telekom kann übrigens sehr wohl was machen, du must nur den richtigen in der Telekom Hotline erwischen. Ich hab vorher bei o2 angerufen und mir alle Daten inkl. Anschlussnummer und die Auftragsnummer (oder so ähnlich) für den Technikerbesuch geben lassen (nachdem 3 mal kein Techniker da war) und dann bei der Telekom Druck gemacht und dann war der Techniker auf einmal um gleich zu Beginn der Zeitspanne da.


----------



## Tripleh84 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das gleiche bei o2, hab denen dann nen Brief geschrieben, dass ich ne Entschädigun will und die haben mir dann ein Monat erstattet, obwohl es kaum mehr als ein halbes war.
> Die Telekom kann übrigens sehr wohl was machen, du must nur den richtigen in der Telekom Hotline erwischen. Ich hab vorher bei o2 angerufen und mir alle Daten inkl. Anschlussnummer und die Auftragsnummer (oder so ähnlich) für den Technikerbesuch geben lassen (nachdem 3 mal kein Techniker da war) und dann bei der Telekom Druck gemacht und dann war der Techniker auf einmal um gleich zu Beginn der Zeitspanne da.



HSE will mir da keine Daten geben. Und die brauchen mir keinen Monat erstatten, weil ich eh kein Internet nutzen kann. Also bezahl ich nichts, ob sie mir das erstatten oder nicht. Entschädigung will ich wegen der Wartezeit, Versäumten Terminen und Telefon+Internetkosten.. (Hotline HSE,Email HSE).


----------



## DaStash (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Aber den verfallenen Urlaubstag, welchen du an dem verbindlichen Termin genommen hattest, müssen sie Dir entschädigen. 

MfG


----------



## Dexter74 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

@DaStash

Vielleicht hat auch das 1&1 System die Rückmeldung falsch aufgenommen. Bei der Telekom sind aber auch viel Subunternehmen unterwegs, vor Jahren musste ich mal für Arcor im SC arbeiten musste hat mich auch ein Kunde gefragt ob ich ihn verarschen will, weil der gleiche Typ 1x als Telekom- und 1x als Arcortechniker bei ihm war. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/6100-dastash.html


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

ENDLICH man mag es kaum glauben. Der Techniker war da, und das sogar noch ohne Anmeldung. 10 Minuten Arbeit. Ich hab mir es nicht nehmen lassen zu gucken was er da macht..


----------



## Sturmi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Das interessante macht er ja nicht bei dir daheim, sondern im HVT . Aber trotzdem Glückwunsch zum Anschluss, mit wie viel Bandbreite synct er denn?


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*



Sturmi schrieb:


> Das interessante macht er ja nicht bei dir daheim, sondern im HVT . Aber trotzdem Glückwunsch zum Anschluss, mit wie viel Bandbreite synct er denn?


 
57600


----------



## Deeron (27. Juni 2013)

Ich grade das Thema nochmal aus und verweise auf ein neues Gerichtsurteil:

http://n-tv.de/ratgeber/Stundenlanges-Warten-auf-Techniker-unzumutbar-article10900236.html


----------



## mds51 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Telekom Techniker lässt sich nicht blicken*

Bei mir kam der Techniker an dem Tag, wo es freigeschaltet werden sollte 
Und dank seiner Auskunft hab ich statt der angeblich nur liegenden 3.000er Leitung meine schöne 50.000er Leitung


----------

